# New Website online!



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

my new website is ready to go! If you want you can visit it here:

www.film-scoring.de

Well it's German, but there isn't very much text anyway.

Have a nice day everybody and thanks for all the valuable information everybody is sharing here! :D 

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## TSU (Aug 13, 2013)

Like it! Good looking and pretty straightforward.
Just one little suggestion about autoplay... maybe this is unnecessary? 
For me it is always confusing...(


----------



## mark812 (Aug 13, 2013)

TSU @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> Like it! Good looking and pretty straightforward.
> Just one little suggestion about autoplay... maybe this is unnecessary?
> For me it is always confusing...(



+1

It's even a bit annoying, especially when you have to find that small off/on switch.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 13, 2013)

OK, ok. There you go  I can't ignore three people complaining about it  Thanks for you input!


----------



## impressions (Aug 13, 2013)

yep autoplay is risking annoying someone, your website looks top notch and very easy to use which is great.
is that a common template from a free website designs or did you get someone make it for you?

also, depends on you, if you want people to look for the "play" button, its quite far down. if you don't want them to look for it and see the awesomeness in one page, you can put it on the side or smaller above the nice slide show.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a template from theme trust.


----------

